# Stuffed french bread TNT



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2011)

Hollow out a round 8 oz. french bread saving the insides for later use. Meanwhile mix an 8oz pack of cream cheese with one cup of sour cream 1 four oz.pack of chipped beef chopped, 1/4 cup of sliced green onions several dashes of Worcestershire. 2 tab of finely chopped red pepper mix all together and put into your french bread round put top back on wrap in foil and  bake at 300 for 1-1/2 hours  remove from oven and use soft insides of bread to scoop out the hot filling as you get down and the removed bread is used up tear off the crust and continue eating. 
enjoy
kades


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 25, 2011)

Omg Kades. You are full of awesome recipes lately !!!  This one looks soooo good.. I can see myself eating it straight from the oven.. and all of it !!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> Omg Kades. You are full of awesome recipes lately !!!  This one looks soooo good.. I can see myself eating it straight from the oven.. and all of it !!!


Thank you Missy. I've done that Oh the guilt when done
kades


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL well usually when I gorge on a whole loaf of bread it's not just me that's saying OH THE GUILT... it's my innards for two days!


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 25, 2011)

Copied and printed, cream cheese on the grocery list.  Thanks, Kadesma!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2011)

C and P.  Yikes, I'm afraid this one will disappear quickly.  Thanks, Kades!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Copied and printed, cream cheese on the grocery list.  Thanks, Kadesma!


Welcome Z glad you like
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> C and P.  Yikes, I'm afraid this one will disappear quickly.  Thanks, Kades!


Welcome and beware it does dissapear  fast
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh that sounds good!  Copied and pasted.


----------



## Sandravictoria (Jan 3, 2012)

This sounds really good, but I've never heard of chipped beef. Is it like beef jerky? I never paid attention to it in stores is it easy to find?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here you go Z!


----------



## Addie (Jan 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here you go Z!


 

In my store it is on the shelf where the canned hash is. And the glass jar it comes in is just the right size for small hands. If you can't find it, ask. Most folks know it as 'chipped beef.'


----------



## Philip D (Jan 21, 2012)

That stuffed french bread sounds good i will have to make it sometime


----------



## Claire (Jan 21, 2012)

Mom used to make SOS with that jar of beef.  Fond memories.  Seems to me it was cream, peas and sliced hard boiled eggs on toast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2012)

Claire said:


> Mom used to make SOS with that jar of beef.  Fond memories.  Seems to me it was cream, peas and sliced hard boiled eggs on toast.



Cream gravy with chipped beef, peas and HB egg.  Yup, good stuff!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 21, 2012)

I could see using really good sub-buns to make this in individual servings.  then, I could eat it without blowing my carb allowance for two weeks in mone meal.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

